# Dream with me.....sewing rooms/studios



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I know CJ is getting a new, custom studio. When I was young I was taught that jealousy is wanting yourself to have something instead of the person that has it. I am not jealous! I want CJ to have hers. I just want one for me, too! LOL

So, if money, space, time were no option, what would your "studio" be like?

I love 30s era stuff. I have a Hoosier cupboard, an Indianapolis Queen wood burning cook stove, a porcelain topped table and a lot of crocks and small items from that era.

I would love to have a studio that had the feel of a house from that era using mission/craftsman style cabinetry and my "stuff" for storage and display. I want a large waist high cutting table with custom cabinetry underneath and a Tiffany style light hanging over it.

I want a comfy, floral, overstuffed chair and a rocker and maybe a coffee table type thing beside a book shelf for pattern and magazine storage. That way I could sit down and look through things for inspiration.

I want a wire dress makers form and a "looking glass" for garment construction. I want a screen to use for changing behind but mainly for hiding what I don't want to see.

I need task lighting and ambient lighting. I would love to have surround sound speakers if they weren't obvious. Maybe put the electronics portion in an old radio case (I had one of these that was pristine and let my husband talk me into getting rid of it!).

Oh, I have so many ideas. I see a lot of reds and bright blues but easily toned down to barn reds, browns, etc..

Oh yeah, I want cork floors. I think it would be easier on my feet and legs and keep sound from echoing so much. Besides they look so cool these days.

What do you see in your dream?

ETA: Of course there would be several sewing machines. I would be able to finally have them all in one place! I think the treadle could finally sit open more often. The 301 could rest on a table when I am not taking it somewhere. I could buy some others just to have and I would want some sewing advertisements, too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow!!! CSS - Sounds lovely!!

I am going to think about it before I answer.

One thing for sure...I need plenty of cutting space!! 
Off to dare to dream!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

The things that come to mind immediately is lots of space for everything I need, everything to be neat and organized with plenty of lighting, preferably natural light. Comfortable temperature and soft music to daydream by. I don't think so much about magazine type decor.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't want magazine type decor because I want user friendly and my own taste. You do remind me, though....I don't want a bunch of stuff on the walls. That makes me claustrophobic. I need wide, airy windows and the cabinets need to be beneath the counters/workspace.

I also think I need a central vacuum and a some type of radiant heat I can fire up as need be. I am so darn cold natured!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK.....Though I am not sure of a certain style... 

I want as much natural lighting as possible. 
Drawers/ Bins/ shelves to accomodate all my fabric (Aye Yi Yi!!). 
Soft/ or favorite feel good music - YES!!

I want all my machines to have their own sewing space.....I am tired of moving one....then setting another in it's place.

A design wall! Solid surface floors of some kind. A small soapstone heater would definately be a consideration - close to the over-stuffed chair....where I will ponder, stitch..... and dream.

The soft -overstuffed chair oh yea! Maybe a shabby shiek softie and foot stool, with my floor lamp OTT light posed right beside it, for hand stitching, knitting, etc!
Still thinking...to be continued!


Next day...... I also would like chairs at each of my Commercial machines - I have 5. I really want a dedicated niche for the BabyLock embroidery machine. Then......a nice cutting area for the Accuquilt. Most of all I want an area to lay out large measurments of fabric. I used to make a lot of draperies, bedding covers, etc. You gotta have some room to spread that stuff out, and I don't do well on my knees anymore.

If I become skilled in the art of quilting....CJ has already got me thinking about a long arm....So, there is more space consideration. 

Have to have space for the computers and design implements.
WHERE DOES IT ALL STOP?????


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I would love to have enough space for a 8 foot table wide enough to lay out quilts on. I would be happy to have that much vacant floor space. But really would like table space. 

Here I am planning to get moved and put the material in a room and call it a sewing room. I have not see the room and no idea of size . If I can get a table in there too to set the machine on it will be great. I would love to have a large room to make quilts. I have sewed for years on the dinningroom table. Just me so can do that. 

I do not think I can every get to the point of sewing like CJ and some of the others on here. Maybe I can be a grandma Moses of quilts. Her paintings were pretty primative. So maybe are my quilts. I plan to do better ones. 

Room and enough light I want. 

CJ, I know you are in for a lot of work and money to do it. Best wishes that it goes fast and easy for your studio. But it will be so nice for you when done. 

I was married to a guy that said no way was he buying me an electric sewing machine. I had told him if I had one I could keep making our daughter dresses. With a button hole attachment. Said for me to order her 6 dresses from the Wards catalog. I wrote out the order. Like size 2 dresses. And told him $18 plus tax and postage. He yells I am picking out fancy ones. I said no, the cheapest in the catalog. He knew little dresses could not cost $3 a piece. Next time we went to town we would go t othe dry goods store for them. I was not arguing with him. So we go in and he tells the guy how much are plain every day little dresses. This is back in 56. The guy told him$4 each. He knew darn good and well they charged more than the catalog. He asks the guy if I could make them cheaper. The guy tell I could if I know how to sew. Husbnad tells him I made the coat the girl had on. He said she can sew. He goes down and buys an old used Sears straight stitch machine and the buttonholer. Total $60. I had been sewing on his ex-desceased wife's old treadle. Some of you are really lucky. I now do my sewing on pfaff I won in a sewing machine contest in 1970. It is getting old and sews good. Heavy to lift for me now. So I leave it set on the table. Yeah, I would like the top of the line Pfaff but no way can I justify the cost.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Colorado, I did just what you did for years! I remember having to clean up the sewing to put dinner on the table many a day. My kids loved it if I was on a time crunch because they got the VERY RARE treat of eating in the living room. If it was summer we would eat outside.

I constantly say how very lucky I am to have a space of my own and my machines. I am fortunate that my husband believes in having the right tool for the job for himself and for me.

My very first machine was a singer that my grandmother had and hated. She gave it to me and I hated it, too! A few years later I got a Kenmore and that thing paid for itself and probably all of the ones I have now. I didn't just sew for me and the boys. I sewed for local choirs, for weddings, for proms, curtains for other people. 

There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with a reliable, sturdy machine. I love my bells and whistles but I could still enjoy sewing without them. 

I would love to see some your work.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

When I started sewing, we were living in our RV. I sewed in the bay, which was totally windows on 3 sides. It was absolutely fantastic (other than the size!). So lots of windows would be top on my list. I'd also like high ceilings.

If money were no object, I'd have quarter sawn oak floors and quarter sawn mission style built in cabinets down at least two wall, with an antique armoire or two. I'd have a 5' x 10' solid oak cutting table, with storage below.

Alas money is an issue and I too am still saving for my studio... hopefully come spring, but it sure won't have any quarter sawn oak in it! Most likely rubbermaid tubs


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ, my dining room table is a quarter sawn oak mission style that is 48" wide and stretches to 10'. I have laid stuff out on it but I don't cut on it. I left one quilt laid out for a week and rearranged stuff several times before I finally had it like I wanted it.

I want different cabinets in my kitchen I think I am going to build mission style out of the quarter sawn oak Mike milled last year when it is dry.

ETA: Maybe the solution is to make my entire house my "studio" instead of trying to contain it. LOL


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Drool!!!!! Now I admit I AM jealous!  I think quarter sawn oak is so beautiful. I don't care for oak any other way.

Do you have a neighbor? Perhaps you need to buy their house... one for living, one for sewing. Actually, perhaps you could just buy up the neighborhood, and have retreats! Yeah!

Okay back to earth...earth to CJ...


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Ummm.....my MIL might object. She is my nearest neighbor. Through the woods to the east. Not my style of house, though. It is very much a ranch.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Caviar dreams on a Tuna fish budget. LOL BIG Studio with a loft and lots and lots of windows or natural lighting. Skylights and track lighting for work at night. The shadows seem to be a problem lately.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Mine is going to be, (I think), 14 X 24. I will have a 5' X 10' cutting table. I will be making some curtains and window treatments along with some slip covers and will need a large table. I will be covered with padding and cotton duck fabric so I can use pins.

I want more function ability than anything. I do have a recliner I'll be using, because after I stand awhile I have to recline for a few minutes to stop the back pain. I'll have my 12' quilting machine, 2 commercial machines, singer treadle, new home in a large 3 drawer cabinet, my Janome, and my Brother embroidery machine. I also have 4 large shelving units that I'll be using for my fabric and some thread holder I'll be putting on the wall. I also want a peg board on my wall so I can organize my gadgets.

It will have 2 windows one on each side of the 14' side, to take advantage of the breeze we get almost constantly. I want 2 shop lights plus some lights over my machines. I'll have tile on the floor. I already have almost enough to cover it will just have to buy another couple boxes. My daughter-in-law lays tile for a living and she gave me 5 boxes of the commercial type. She will lay them for me.

I will probably not have many cabinets. Mine won't look like one from a magazine, I'm afraid if it did I wouldn't get much done. I'd be afraid I would get it messy. LOL

By the way I talked to my son-in-law yesterday and told him the size I wanted. They are gonna build it here on the spot instead of building it and then bringing it out. But it will be Feb. before we'll have the money for the down payment. We have school taxes and county taxes to pay first.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have put in many an hour on this Pfaff. Made hundreds of doll clothes to sell. And other things. 

I made an island in the kitchen and I cut on that now and the ironing board. Old wide wooden one. Still stands up. MY iron is not steam and got back in 52 probably. Ironing board got at a auction couple dollars. I bought 2 old kitchen cabinets a desk top on it. 26" by 6 feet. I had to have some counter space in the kitchen. Cutting on that saved my back from hurting. 

If I can just get all my boxes in to that room that will be a big help. It only has one window and 39" and 57 " high. 

My camera walked off as I have never found it and am sure where I had set it after coming in from hunting that time. My gun was not taken just the camera and money wallet from my purse. I had my purse and camera on the bed. Gun I had se tover by computer. Guitar was standing by bed. Worse to me was the the film I had taken pictures with was in the case with camera. I had like $90 in wallet deal. I had gone to the field and fooled out there a bit only time it could have been. I guess I need to replace the camera. In two years I sure have not found it. I did buy me a new money purse deal.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I am presently working on my 12'x32' building which is going to be my sewing room or whatever. I don't think it will be finished for at least a couple weeks but the only things I know for sure that I want are a cutting table, counter across the end for the machines with storage drawers, built in shelves for fabric and whatever needs space, and a design wall which I've never had so I have to learn how to do it. CC is also doing a building for her studio.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Today's dream...... A Roomba, an area for a spot of Tea, or a cuppa coffee, when I need a lift.


----------



## MorelCabin (Jun 14, 2009)

Ahhh, I have been dreaming up a quilting studio myself...have the plans drawn up for a 10 x 24 space that my hubby is willing to give up in his garage...
I want to open a little quilt/fabric shop and give lessons and sell my handmade soaps and candles out of it too Dreaming!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hee hee!! 

My Dh and I were chatting about my "dream room".... He said,"f we build this, why on earth don't we add an area for a washer and dryer? Don't use have to wash all that fabric?" He also suggested, I put my old electric pants press in there! I had forgot I even had it! DOH!!:goodjob:


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have found two sewing rooms that I might like to try out. The first is 
http://www.designsinstitches.com/My_Sewing_Room.htm and you ought to see soem of her designs that she does with machine embroidery. CJ, I think you better wear a drool bib.
The second is the one I really like
http://www.designsinstitches.com/My_Sewing_Room.htm
It's more bright and cheery.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That room sure is sweet Debbie in Wa. My only question is do these dream sewing rooms come with someone to clean up after me and keep it organized?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow Debbie, what a great link! She made great use of her space. And her stash is wonderful. Both links took me to the same site.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow Debbie, that is a nice sewing room! All that space!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy Moley!! Look at all that space and LIGHT!!
Love the cutting area she set up.
Drop cord for elec in middle of the room...genius!

Drool, Slobber, Drool, slobber!!

Only one question......What, no longarm?????


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Oops, sorry about that here is the other room that I really like as it is bright and cheery

http://ihavetosay.typepad.com/randi/2009/04/the-perfect-room-for-me.html


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't tell my husband this, but the house we're building, I actually designed AROUND my sewing space. 

We're going to have a 24x40 cape with a vaulted living room up to the open loft area, which is where my sewing room will be. Away, yet still part of the flow of the house.


----------

